

Cooney Prizes for Innovation in Children's Learning - annthai
http://www.joanganzcooneycenter.org/initiatives/prizes-excellence-children-media.html
An opportunity to win cash prize, pitch to a distinguished jury at E3 2010, and ongoing business planning support
======
annthai
Apply to the Cooney Center Prizes for Innovation in Children’s Learning The
Joan Ganz Cooney Center at Sesame Workshop is accepting applications for the
inaugural Cooney Center Prizes for Innovation in Children’s Learning, a
national competition intended identify, inspire, nurture, and scale
breakthrough ideas in children’s digital media and learning. The program will
annually award cash prizes and provide ongoing business planning support to
innovators in children’s educational media.

The Cooney Center is challenging innovators in two categories: Breakthroughs
in Mobile Learning and Breakthroughs in Literacy Learning. Up to five
finalists in each category will be invited to pitch their ideas to media
industry and education leaders at an event held at this year’s E3 Expo. This
year's prizes include $50,000 towards prototype development in the Mobile
Learning category and $10,000 and the opportunity to work with Sesame Workshop
to turn a literacy idea into a product for national dissemination via Sesame
Workshop's revival of the iconic literacy show, The Electric Company.

